# Got some new seeds coming



## Iron Emmett (Oct 31, 2014)

I Ordered a pack of God's Blue cheese by Jordan of the Islands and UK Cheese x Nepal Indica by Cannetics, recently from Cannazon, ive read some mixed reviews about Jordans gear when it comes to germ rates and seedling vigor, but decided to give it a shot because it looks really good, anyone tried any of Jordans stuff?

This also going to be my first decent cheese grow, so im excited to get Cheesey


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats on the new beans! 

I love getting new beans! As a matter of fact I am popping some today lol.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Brother, its always fun to order new stuff, im gonna put in another much larger order in the next week or so i need to rebuild my seed bank  

What are you popping today?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

Those Lemon Fizz and some Blue Spruceberry. 4 of each I think.

Getting new gear is the best! My wife makes fun of me when I order stuff online because I get ants in the pants lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

I ran some of his stuff and was happy with it.  Good luck!

AM, I get the same way.  I have seeds on their way from Cannazon, too.  It seemed like they spend a lot of time in LA so I hope the package arrives with seeds.  Love tracking--they were dispatched from LA on Wed, so I hope to have them today or tomorrow.  Duck sold me on the Chucky's Bride by telling me he liked it better than Satori.  It is half C99 and half Exodus Cheese.  Going to run both Satori and Chucky's Bride at the same time....can't figure out how they come up with some of these names.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I ran some of his stuff and was happy with it.  Good luck!
> 
> AM, I get the same way.  I have seeds on their way from Cannazon, too.  It seemed like they spend a lot of time in LA so I hope the package arrives with seeds.  Love tracking--they were dispatched from LA on Wed, so I hope to have them today or tomorrow.  Duck sold me on the Chucky's Bride by telling me he liked it better than Satori.  It is half C99 and half Exodus Cheese.  Going to run both Satori and Chucky's Bride at the same time....can't figure out how they come up with some of these names.


I've only tried one cheese strain. It was fantastic to be honest. Cross that to a Cinderella 99 and I would be a happy camper too.

I'm glad to hear your seeds are going through LA. I keep hearing of seeds being found at the Chicago office.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

Didn't matter....someone got my seeds.  I got the package yesterday and the breeders pack had been cut open and the seeds removed.  Hope your order from Cannazon arrives safely.  I may just stick with ordering from Canada for a while...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow HG, that is a huge bummer, did they leave a note or anything?


----------



## Alaskanlance (Nov 7, 2014)

I live in Alaska and would like to find a good place in Canada to order seeds any recommendations on a good place or places


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 7, 2014)

Alaskanlance said:


> I live in Alaska and would like to find a good place in Canada to order seeds any recommendations on a good place or places



BC Bud Depot does.

I don't know if they are reputable though.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I ordered from BCBD, the first seeds they sent me were the wrong seeds, they were auto seeds when I ordered The Purps fem. seeds. They did replace the seeds after I sent a couple emails and the finally had to send them pics to prove. So I don't think I would order from there website again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2014)

I am partial to Hemp Depot for a place in Canada.  They have quite an array of breeders they distribute for now.  Check them out.  I have always gotten great service from them.  Some people are a little put off because you have to send a MO, but that is really not a big deal, just takes a bit longer and is a bit more complicated to get your seeds.  Their shipping compared to a lot of other places is incredibly cheap.  Not having to go overseas is a real advantage.  

I have never bought from BC Bud Depot, so have no direct knowledge of them myself.


----------

